# happy machine error e002



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

can someone tell me what this error mean: e002 in a happy machine hcs-1201?


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

erroe 002 - Power Source - Power failure or abnormal voltage.
Remedy - Power down machine and, after 10 seconds, power on again.

http://www.happyemb.com/service_hcs.htm#ecodehcs


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

bungy said:


> erroe 002 - Power Source - Power failure or abnormal voltage.
> Remedy - Power down machine and, after 10 seconds, power on again.
> 
> Service for HAPPY Voyager Embroidery Machine


But that's bad?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> But that's bad?


After that happened how I can go bad to the point where the machine stop?


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

When this happened, did the power in the building go off then back on? or did the machine just put the error up?

When the power was restored to machine, did the pantograph move at all?

If you haven't removed the hoop from the machine, good.
Check to see if design is still loaded in memory, and at what stitch is it.
If you are fortunate, and pantograph has not moved and design is at point where it stopped,
you should be able to resume and let it finish.

If pantograph has moved, press the button to take hoop back to origin (back to centre/start).
Reload design into memory, then "float" through design to where it stopped.
This is the tricky part, is it lined up.
Depending on how skilled you are with your machine, you may be able to finish the design without any problems by lining up the machine so you can finish the run.
If it it has moved and you can't line it up again, then that garment may be lost.

Depending on the size of the design, you may be able to unpick and redo.

Sorry I can't be more help at the moment.

I have had this happen a couple of times, power failure during a run. Not very nice, but something you need to prepare for.

I don't own a voyager, but on my HCA1201 when I get this error, usually at the start of the day when I first turn it on. I just hit the clear button.
This clears the error and I am good to go.

On the HCA, the pantograph does move when power is turned on, the stepping motors energise and this causes the movement. Only a small amount, but enough to ruin your day if you don't know it happens.

I have to spend a few minutes trying to line everything up again, then finish the run. Sometimes it is easier to start a new garment and throw the other in the rag bin.

If this happens in the future, try just clearing error and see what happens.

As a side note, on my SWF machine the pantograph doesn't move when I have a power interuption, so I can start straight away when power is restored...but only if I don't urn off the main power switch on the machine.
If I do,then that is that...4 garments in the rag bin


----------

